
If I think someone else YouTube video will get popular, can I monetize that? - Ian999
If I think a youtube video will get popular, is there anything I can do to buy ads&#x2F;sell ads to monetize that. Or any other way?
======
mostlystatic
You could offer the owner a fixed payment in return for the rights to future
ad revenue from that video.

This assumes the owner is less confident that the video will be popular than
you are.

------
hluska
If you have an eye for what videos will work, the consulting industry might be
a good fit.

Just think, you too could become a growth hacker. If you dream it, you can do
it, reach for the stars and take it to the max...:)

